# 2007 Trek front derailleur clamp size?



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

Hey everyone, I just bought a 2007 trek discovery channel frame on ebay. It has an aluminum frame and carbon fork. Question is, what size of front derailleur clamp does it take? Anyone with a trek 1500 know what size your clamp is? I want to get the groupset ordered from my LBS now so everything is here when the frame arrives.

Thanks,
chris


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

34.9 for those that might wonder the same in the future


----------

